# Missing My AmeriKiss



## BreannaMarie (Dec 9, 2012)

I got AmeriKiss when she was 5 months old, she was the cutest friendliest little thing. she had the prettiest eyes and she was always always proud. shed run through the pasture with her head high and her tail up whitout a care in the world. she was my brothers horse really but took more to being with me than with him. I used to paint her, dress her up, bring her in the house and do everything with her. the day we brought her home she ended up running through the barbed wire and cutting her throat pretty badly but we got her to the vet and she healed just fine, great first day huh?, her birthday is Jan.1,2011. she would've been 2 years old this year.... </3 it was like it happened overnight, one day she was perfectly fine runnin and playing with the other horses and the next morning she was barely able to move, we put her in the barn and food and water but she wouldn't eat or drink anything. we kept checking on her making sure she was doing ok, she started eating and a few hours later she drank and little. the day after she started eating and drinking again ,Oct.12,2013, I came home from school only to have my grandpa tell me that we no longer had Kiss.... it was the worst news to ever come home to, ever... I wouldn't wish it apon my worst enemy... Kiss is now buried on top of the hill between the pine trees in the back of the pasture were I can see the cross with her halter hanging off it every morning from the dining room window. Its not the same without her, theres days that I wake up and go out to the barn expecting her to meet me at the gate but then have to face the reality of her not being there. I try not to think about her but the harder I try not to the more I do. I will never forget her little whinny she did every morning when I would walk out to wait for the bus. With her gone I now relise that life is to short to take for granite, cherish every little thing and love as much as you can. RIP My AmeriKiss


----------



## BreannaMarie (Dec 9, 2012)

in the picture of her eating the date says jan.1,2010. its supposed to be 2011 and in the story above the pics the date she died isn't oct. of 2013, its supposed to be 2012.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

I am so sorry, sincerest and deepest sympathies. She was too young, as they all seem. Too beautiful as they all are. Meant everything as most do. Now she's is running, eating, playing over the rainbow bridge. She knows each time you visit her resting place and comes to see you, watching contently and saying "I miss you too"


----------



## BreannaMarie (Dec 9, 2012)

I often wonder what things would be like if she was still here...... </3


----------



## BreannaMarie (Dec 9, 2012)

they say it gets easier...... I just miss her even more every day that goes by.......


----------

